# purple Peach f2



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2011)

Hello everyone Happy Growing...Im gonna share with you the makeing of these f2 ..If ya would like to know more about these parants to be you can find them here>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55093

I started flower on the shorter one 2 weeks ago  and the tall one was Last to show and flowered on the 1st..I Had 3 Males to chose from and This one be the Stud..heres the specs of the room..

1000HPS
3x4
temps 78-81 on..68-74 off
RH 30-45%

please share any thaughts concerns ya see..cause Im High as hell


----------



## powerplanter (May 11, 2011)

Nice looking plants man.


----------



## Ruffy (May 11, 2011)

kool im in to see this! call dibs on first freebe beans!! lol massive props to secure solid genes. how long do u does this take? to get seed?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 12, 2011)

> Nice looking plants man.



Thanks my friend


> how long do u does this take? to get seed?



Thaks for watching..it takes a minimum of 4 weeks for viable seed..When I make beans I like to have the girls in week 2 of bloom befor the Male goes in..this way the Ladies have more Pistils available..He should start dropping his Goods  in 3 weeks..and should be done by the 6th week..at that time Ill pull him as he should be done..oh  and he will be my experiment to "Reveg a Male":aok:

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 12, 2011)

Mmmmmm. Love the sound of this. Will be watching closely.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2011)

Hello Everyone and Happy Growing....The male is about to start dropping..I went and removed all the Large fan leafs..gonna be going in and Shakeing his stuff for the 2 ladies ..untill next time take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 22, 2011)

another GJ by smoke! i need to setup a folder just 4U...lol. U ever think of doing an open pollenation w/ many plants? i know you have this chamber just for breeding but it would be cool to see it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2011)

hey Doc  thanks for stopping by...The Male is dropping now and Ive shaken him a few times now..Last shake room dusted bretty good


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 23, 2011)

Your plants look great!!  Good luck with the breeding.  Give those males a shake for me:headbang:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> whats up cool breeze?
> 
> seeing any action on the pistils yet?
> 
> get er lit!:hubba:


 

Funny thing *Irish*...I dont see the pistils chageing But do see that below the pistil....somethings  Happening Man ..and he just started dropping other day..another day or two and he will be sporting full erection baby:lama:  

:ciao:  *thomas 11111*

*:48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 26, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> whats up cool breeze?
> 
> seeing any action on the pistils yet?
> 
> get er lit!:hubba:


 

Hey hey  Buddy...was in there today and see that the smaller Gal pistils are orange now..and look at that pollen on that leaf..and hes only Half done


----------



## orangesunshine (May 26, 2011)

looking good man---are you saying that that frosty look is pollen


----------



## drd8nk (May 26, 2011)

looks good bro.I have been learning a lot from just browsing this forum.I am trying to breed the "Juicy Fruit" "PURE".I have planted 50 seeds of the "Juicy Fruit" i had growing in my closet and then brought in a sweet island skunk from out side that hermaphed on me and pollenated the juicy fruit on accident.I guess my question would be:can i breed out the "Sweet island skunk"?do i just keep breeding the best of the best out of these 50 plants from seed with each other?any information or advise on this matter would be greatly appreciated.I'm new to this so please be patient.please and thank you.drd8nk!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 26, 2011)

:ciao: friends and thanks for stopping by...
:48:

*orangesunshine*.....Not the crytals   but that leaf on the 3rd pic...

*drd8nk*....I would trash the Sweet Island skunk if it s hermie  as it will carry the hermie trait to the offspring...the juicy fruit how ever with 50 plants you should be able to find a Stud worthy...There are some great info here in the breeding section..be sure read all the stickie and if ya can get the book.." The Breeders Bibble...Have fun and be safe


----------



## Roddy (May 26, 2011)

Nice!!!!! :48:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 26, 2011)

*4u*---got it---is the whole female totally dedicated to getting knocked up as an f2---or---are you doing branches with different pollen strains---which ever---don't forget to wash and change your clothes when your done playing in the pollen


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 26, 2011)

there are 2 females in there with Him....I have a Short Ladie and a Tall one..they are about 20 inches or so tall....oh  and I go in there naked...and after done shakeing it:giggle: I take cold shower...:spit:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 26, 2011)

shakin' branches at 20" females---you be makin' some beans---naked---sounds like blondeboy is back---:doh: :rofl:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 26, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> shakin' branches at 20" females---you be makin' some beans---naked---sounds like blondeboy is back---:doh: :rofl:



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2011)

okay friends  a few more days and we are for sure Makeing beans ....This Stud  is Dropping Loads....untill next time ..take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2011)

congrats on the MVP *Irish*:clap:

Ill take some pics tonight when the ligfhts come on..I went in today and Baged that Boy..and he was still doing his thing.  He is now in a filled garbage can of water outback..Gave the Girls and the room a good mist..the Tall GAl is going to need some suport as she had one arm bent over good..I too think theres gonna be a ton of beans...I think Ill run a Poll..see who gets closest:giggle:..thanks for stopping by...:48:


----------



## Staffy (Jun 7, 2011)

so cool. great journal. thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey 4u2 you are obsessed with purple dude so long as ive been on here you are purple mad.
Lol
Looking good btw and may she supply you with many many seeds.
T4


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2011)

I like purple and GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry for the Bad pix...good camera batteries dead...I see beans a forming


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 8, 2011)

Hers a few more of them in the room


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking good 4u2
T4


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 8, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> there are 2 females in there with Him....I have a Short Ladie and a Tall one..they are about 20 inches or so tall....oh  and I go in there naked...and after done shakeing it:giggle: I take cold shower...:spit:


I hope you are talkin about shakin the male.  That's all we need is a bunch of smoke #1's flooding the market! :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2011)

:giggle:    Yall crack me up...


I took them outside for some fresh air and a few snaps..the smaller Gal is for sure loaded:aok:  and has a purple tint showing up..Some beans are falling out...the taller one doeswnt show the beans as much but I know they in there..Im thinking Ill take them on July 4th..


take care and be safe :bolt::bong:


----------



## my my (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice 4U...
my guess is 1124.5 seeds!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2011)

okay *my my*  I have these drying on a window screen now..will Update with pics when I harvest the seeds...Some was falling out as they are hanging...But we wont count those:aok:

take care and be safe


----------



## my my (Jul 11, 2011)

dang it 4U, that ones on the ground were my .5    LMAO...
stay safe and green and Purple !-)


----------



## Irish (Jul 12, 2011)

250 bob...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 12, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> there are 2 females in there with Him....I have a Short Ladie and a Tall one..they are about 20 inches or so tall....oh  and I go in there naked...and after done shakeing it:giggle: I take cold shower...:spit:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello everyone:bong:  thanks for stopping by..I have these now Drying out maybe another week or so and Ill Harvest the beans  Just thaught I would share these crapy pics with ya...take care and be safe


----------



## happydaze (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome read, 4u,

I've always wanted to get into breeding my own killa strain. Great inspiration, thank you.

-Happydaze


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks for stopping by *happydaze*..I harvested the beans from these and the taller one braught in 2320 beans ..the smaller one I havent counted but seem to only have maybe half that of the taler one..Ill be germing some of these in the next week and will update they progress here 


I like to get the buds crispy dry and I put a glove on and place some buds in the metal mesh bowl..then gently stir the buds into the mesh..this removes the plant material leaveing stems and beans...I then use a cookie sheet to seperate the good beans from the bad ones..its a titius process and if anyone has a better way Im all ears..I useually send the shake off to my sisster but found some local that can use it more..its a bit harsh for me but is still good for those that dont have


take care and be safe


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 18, 2011)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 18, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2011)

Started soaking 25 beans last night and today most have sunk...Ill now place them in damp papper towel:aok:

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Irish (Jul 19, 2011)

lol. you give your sis the seeded shake? do you give her some bud also? 

thats the best technique i have found also for removing seeds. it's very time consuming. 

i'm gonna chop mine tonight and begin drying it. maybe thier just real small seeds i got. we'll see. can i borrow your oj glove bro? lol...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 19, 2011)

Green Mojo for the new seeds to germ with


----------



## my my (Jul 20, 2011)

:holysheep: guess i was only off a 1000 beans or so!  
Great Job 4U...
will be tuned in to see your G/J to see how your babies make out! :hubba:


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 20, 2011)

OJ glove. LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello and Happy Growing Yall are funny..( the Glove )


I germed 6 beans and allsix popped and doing well..Had some issues with weather outside so Went and turned SHed on to run the Flores and cfls..witht he afternoon heat we been getting the temps inside get upto 90f..May not be able to fire the MH for another month or so..I have lots of seedlings in there as well as some clones comeing...The bucket with all the plants in it is PP f2..those are the beans I didnt think was any good so I tossed all the crap beans in too see what will be  The solo cup ones are starting to form nice and all look relatively the same..Untilll next time


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## ColoradoLady (Aug 26, 2011)

Yum!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2011)

transplanted these to 1 gal pots:icon_smile: 


Had an issue with the light lowering down and burning a couple..they should bounce back


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 9, 2011)

*whaaat up 4u*---pretty rad that you are already running your f2------say hello to my little friend---this is dad---the f1 stud selected for making f2---little behind---but am here with you brother---mom is still undecided---we'll find her in the next week or so---:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

:ciao:  *orangesunshine*


2 females showed:yay:

4 more to grow

will transplant the females to 3 gal grow bags and top them:aok:


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 22, 2011)

Interesting to see a male plant so well developed. 
good luck with all the naked shaking, lol 

Breed baby breed -- you are doing a great thing!


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 22, 2011)

:ciao: *4u*---here are my f1 daddy and candidate for mare---she's not quite popping yet and might have to pull another doner from the flower room instead


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

Dam  *orange*..that is one packing Dude....very nice


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2011)

2 males---1 is well established---the other just started showing---mom is also just started showing---say hello to the f2 to come---


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2011)

:ciao:  f2


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2011)

:woohoo: right on, bud :aok: awesome...


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 28, 2011)

I must say the pics of your males are just down right filth. I cannot lower myself to look at such disgust. 

 There just so nasty, I like my girls bro. But all looks good. I know someone has to do the dirty work with the boys. Im gonna leave that up to you and the  certain select catholic priests. lol 

Most importantly just wanted to stop buy and say hello, drop ya some props, thow some duces at ya, the whole 7 yards and crap. 
 Your work still isnpires me in the Attic Inc. Only wish I could share my babies with ya. Keep up the work and lets see a specialty grow......:lama:


----------



## jesuse (Sep 28, 2011)

looking sweet ma man!!
                                  "hey who dose this strain? or is this 1 of yer own kinds<<>>peace[j]:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> looking sweet ma man!!
> "hey who dose this strain? or is this 1 of yer own kinds<<>>peace[j]:icon_smile:


 
thanks for stoping by...if ya was to read the first post inthe Thread it would direct you to the Creator..:aok:


take care and be safe

*blueAlien*....so nice to see you my friend...Why cant ya share your Ladies...As for a specialty grow..Im testing these beans I made and have 2 females thus far 

Have a Dank DAy:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2011)

update....


3 Females.:yay:  now in 3 gal bags

1 Male ..Sent to *Hicks *Pad

and 1 Unkown:watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2011)

:icon_smile:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 30, 2011)

glad to see f/m ratio is in your favor. they look real nice clark. thinking of poppin some purple frosting in the new year. dont know what your plans are but if youre up to it ill send ya a proven cut of that bb jam ive been workin for a good year now. that is if there are any vacancies left in the shed.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 30, 2011)

plz! tell me the breeder of these as i must buy them....lol


----------



## heal4real (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks nice here...

Happy Smoking


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> plz! tell me the breeder of these as i must buy them....lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 11, 2011)

moving some outdoor pp pollen to a few branches of the fattest maturing indoor pp in flower when the lights go back on---pollen goes in a bag by shaking the clusters in the bag---transferred onto the selected branches in the same way---or with a q-tip and removing  the plant from the flower room---fan directed at the plant---flower to pollenate gets bagged and shaken down wind from the fan as not to have stray pollen hit any other parts of the plant---branch gets marked with a zip tie---mom gets moved back to flower room---never have too much f2---


----------



## coloradodreamn (Oct 11, 2011)

OK so yeah i went back to the beginning and was too burnt to realize who made this strain for about 15 mins.....hehehehehehe very nice....Hope ya get some nice ladies outta this...i love the parents...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2011)

:ciao: *ColoradoDReam  *thanks for stopping by...I do have 4 females plan to start flower soon...hope everyone is doing well



take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 22, 2011)

u the man *4u*---:woohoo:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks for stopping by *orangesunshine*...
:48:

nodes are nice and tight...Had my small room ballast go out and havent had funds to get new just yet..But as soon as I do these will go in


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2011)

Going to put these in flower tonight..they gonna be Huge...its been a while I needed a new 1k ballast and Im getting one today...


take care and be safe


----------



## Irish (Nov 11, 2011)

bet it smells like a greek cabbage fest in there.  

whats wrong with the one girl? (crotch rot?) needs thinning and more air flowage...put them on a jane fonda work out man...(remember the thigh master?)


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks for the laugh irish. crackin me up, crotch rot......roflmfao. man 4u, better get some pruners in hand. those gunna be some biggins.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2011)

:rofl:   that crotch rot  :giggle:   really was early light burn and I also fed with a late flower nute:hitchair:  It took me a little longer to get the new Ballast but is up and running now:aok:  I placed the 2 Best pnes I had..after a clean up...and cloned the others...they just over 2 feet tall going in


:ciao:  Ill be back next week with better  pics...take care and be safe


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 12, 2011)

:rofl: The crotch rot made me laugh my *** off too.  I def will be following the rest of this one 4u.  Those things are going to be  feet tall :sixshocked: .


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 20, 2011)

ripe pp f2 ready for harvest


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2011)

very nice *orangesunshine*


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 4, 2011)

well here's what we got---ready to live another day


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 4, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 4, 2011)

lol. them look great! DIBS! lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2011)

Well thanks everyone that is Fallowing along...unfortunatly  I nuked most the plants and These took the worst hit and They are no more....Ill be germing some more at a later date as of Now Im cleaning up the strains I can save...

take care and be safe


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 5, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Well thanks everyone that is Fallowing along...unfortunatly I nuked most the plants and These took the worst hit and They are no more....Ill be germing some more at a later date as of Now Im cleaning up the strains I can save...
> 
> take care and be safe


 

:cry: man, that sucks, truely...

have a better one, 4u

7GE


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 6, 2011)

Bummer.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 6, 2011)

i got a slight suspicion that *4u* will be back rocking the house soon enough---:headbang:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i got a slight suspicion that *4u* will be back rocking the house soon enough---:headbang:


 

Im think Christmas Day...12 Days of Christmas...why not 12 beans again...Good idea *orange*...I meen Hell...Ionly have like...1200 left:spit:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 6, 2011)

that's the x-mas spirit we're looking for


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear, but with 1200 more, You should be able to work some magic!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2011)

jonath4n said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear, but with 1200 more, You should be able to work some magic!


 


:rofl:

gives more chances to screw up


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 6, 2011)

how are the rest of those exposed to the toxic shock of sulphur working for you


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a few strains that will recover..inclludeing I think the Gooey...but everything that was under say 3 weeks old..and was in the SHed..got nuked....I went from 72 plants down to 14 now..I am dropping beans every 5 days..But sad to lose all those Ladies:cry:


----------



## heal4real (Dec 6, 2011)

That is very sad but at least you have those 14 and 1200 beans
I have lost my share this year.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> that's the x-mas spirit we're looking for


 

Hello and Happy Smoking friends..Hope everyone had a great Christmas..Now lets get this thread ALIVE again..dropped 12 beans in shot glass of water yesturday after opening presents with the kids ...

Happy New year may 2012 Be your Dankest:icon_smile: 




take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 26, 2011)

It was the day after christmas and Ozzy just woke up
Time to start more seeds to see if hey pop up
12 purple peach f2 just hit the water
hopefully they'll be sprouted 
this time tomorrow


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 26, 2011)

:woohoo: WHOOT---*ozzy & 4u*---:icon_smile: ---f2


did ozzy ever finish out with the f1


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 26, 2011)

I got 4 zips off the OD between me getting back worked on and the drought we had I didn't do my od justice this yr. Will be opening a jar to try the od purple peach out newyrs eve


----------



## puasurfs (May 10, 2012)

Oh good lawd... this was fun fun fun to read and see. I'mma lil jealous but in a lemme pick ur brain kinda way. very very nice... and interesting!


----------



## dekgib (May 12, 2012)

I just want to say from beginning to end was a blast:icon_smile:


----------



## Good girl (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi every one I am good girl this my frist grow n if any one can help thinks n do any one no were I can get a free grow dvd thinks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2013)

:ciao:  *ToA*

this is how we roll:lama:


Gonna drop some more these Now...Maybe your hermie issues has to do with your Grow op????..ie..light leaks..bugs..and just over all crapy enviorment?..just my thaughts

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 3, 2013)

:rofl: you be too funny 4u---completely forgot about the gj :icon_smile: classic---think the point is made now


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 3, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It was the day after christmas and Ozzy just woke up
> Time to start more seeds to see if hey pop up
> 12 purple peach f2 just hit the water
> hopefully they'll be sprouted
> this time tomorrow




:rofl:

nice


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2013)

I think I still have a cola bud in a jar:doh:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 4, 2013)

:ciao:


Funny how ya dont pm back ?

Saying I gifted yer stuff as mine os?  Lol 

Come on meow!

I rock dank. Funny how one strain -mango bombs hermd- from some one else but nothing else and no cuts??

dizz gear fine just ran the grape apollo.

maybe your to scared to look at any pics???

all cuts ive gotten fine.... I got thrips once from a cut I was gifted. And??


I never had herm issues w this PP. I grew one SOG w no isses. I stated this several times.

please dont believe all you hear secondhand.

other members in other threads did have herm issues with the pp...os even stated he was reconsidering even working with the line farther.    So???????


hello !!    

The facts ppl...all I speak.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2013)

:rofl:


----------

